# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Dead Space falas

## Harakiri

Dead Space (loje horror) falas ketu: https://www.origin.com/en-us/store/b...space-ANW.html
Nevojitet programi Origin (falas) per ta luajtur. Oferta mbaron ne 8 Maj.

----------


## toni54

te martuarit le te luajne ....edhe jam i sigurt qe meson shume shpejt....se ne fb sguxojn te hyne fort duke shikuar anash hahahaha

----------


## Wordless

Lojë shumë e mirë. Faleminderit Harakiri !

----------


## Harakiri

Origin tani jep Battlefield 3 falas (zakonisht eshte $20). Oferta mbaron ne 3 Qershor. 
https://www.origin.com/en-us/store/b...andard-edition


Gjithashtu falas gjer ne 16 Qershor eshte Plants vs Zombies.
https://www.origin.com/en-us/store/b...andard-edition

----------

